# Hi, I'm a college student in Boca who wants to squat



## Danielq (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm thinking of pausing school for a few years to be squatter/anarchist/whatever. You can call me lazy but I don't want to work. I kind of like learning about programming but don't know what to make. Actually, if I manage to live money-free with electricity and wifi, I think I'd spend my time learning to code. I'm going to look for a place to recruit squatters for South Florida.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 12, 2017)

first off welcome to StP and I'm happy that youre interested in the squatter life style.
However, I have to give you some constructive criticism here man. Based on just the "squatter/anarchist/whatever" comment shows me that you probably have done little to no research on squatting or anarchism. Many anarchists aren't squatters and many squatters aren't anarchists. As a practicing anarchist I can also tell you that squatting does not make you an anarchist.
I would not suggest just diving into something like setting up a squat in a state like Florida. Read read read, theres a lot of great threads and guides on here that you could learn a fuck ton from.
When you say you don't want to work do you mean you don't want to have a job or you don't like to actually work? Cause if you want an even semi-functional squat takes A LOT of work, as does living with no money. Arguably considerably more work than if you had a job and paid rent. Asking to live rent free w/ electric and wifi is also a long shot man.

Realize you are in the state I can assume most StP'rs would agree is in the top 3 hardest places to live houseless/travel throu/or squat. Its possible, but its a pain in the fucking ass, and I would put money on a negative experience with either the police or the locals within minutes of trying to establish a squat there if you don't know what youre doing. Do a FUCK ton of research before trying anything, focus on other aspects that come with living without money and brush up on the skills youll need to learn. Remember to be careful out there and do not rush anything. Its better you go into this prepared, because otherwise you could face some shitty situations and I wouldnt want you to have a bad first impression and be turned off of the life style.

If youre thinking of taking a few years off of school, maybe try traveling to a more friendly state (texas could be a good spot not so far from you)


----------



## Danielq (Apr 12, 2017)

Sirius said:


> first off welcome to StP and I'm happy that youre interested in the squatter life style.
> However, I have to give you some constructive criticism here man. Based on just the "squatter/anarchist/whatever" comment shows me that you probably have done little to no research on squatting or anarchism. Many anarchists aren't squatters and many squatters aren't anarchists. As a practicing anarchist I can also tell you that squatting does not make you an anarchist.
> I would not suggest just diving into something like setting up a squat in a state like Florida. Read read read, theres a lot of great threads and guides on here that you could learn a fuck ton from.
> When you say you don't want to work do you mean you don't want to have a job or you don't like to actually work? Cause if you want an even semi-functional squat takes A LOT of work, as does living with no money. Arguably considerably more work than if you had a job and paid rent. Asking to live rent free w/ electric and wifi is also a long shot man.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, and sorry for bringing up an old post in another thread. I don't like to actually work. I don't think it's because how I was raised because my two other siblings have jobs they apparently don't hate.

It also may have to do with my mental health, as I have a strong obsession with wanting intimacy and I'm too afraid/lazy to start talking to people. Working while almost constantly thinking about it is uncomfortable. I lack discipline. My college counselor said I have anxiety but I may have primarily obsessional OCD and previous psychiatrists diagnosed me with psychosis. I don't have US health insurance, only Panamanian, and I'm going back to visit next month so I can take care of my mental health.

My family's pressuring me to get a job and everything I look at on job sites looks dreadful. I'm afraid I'll hate doing any job. I've worked before and didn't like it. My counselor said to try it anyways but I can't get myself to submit my resume. That's why I want to consider the moneyless lifestyle. I know it can also be a lot of work, but it's another option. I don't know what my family will do if I tell them I can't get myself to work. They may say I have to go back home and work at my dad's office (dreadful partially due to obsessing). I can go back to the US anytime though because I'm a citizen. I don't know what I'm going to do next month or after. I've been spending most of my time researching what I can do.


----------



## PriusFuck (Apr 13, 2017)

Welcome aboard, i just joined the site myself


----------

